# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاش Wexler ZEN_5

## mohamed73

WEXLER.ZEN5.MULTI.1015.V1.10 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
instruction_MTK__SMART-ZEN_update 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SMART_driver  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bast3800

*بارك الله فيك أخي*

----------

